# Recurrent miscarriage Dublin - immunes - should I travel or get treated here?



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Irish ladies, 

I'm new here. I'm wondering if I can get some advice. I'm Irish and have had 3 miscarriages this year from ttc naturally. They are all early (5 weeks). One was missed until 7 weeks but there was only a gestational sac and no fetus on the ultrasound. They are getting worse and my body is taking longer to recover often resulting in months of bleeding. 

I already know that I have Factor V Leiden heterozygous as it's in my family but I have never had a thrombosis. The doctors in Holles st said there is no need to treat me for that until post partum. 

I also have Secondary Raynaud's. I have anti-nuclear antibodies. Speckled pattern 6400. I know this because I have terrible circulation in my hands and feet. Again, the doctors in Holles st say it's nothing to do with my miscarriages, it's all just bad luck and coincidence.

I just feel that no one here will listen to me or investigate this any further in the maternity hospitals. My consultant haematologist has ordered tests for lupus and anti phosolipid antibodies to be carried out in a few weeks. 

I have an appointment in the Beacon for September 1 with dr. Omar where apparently they do recognise reproductive immunology but I was considering going over to Doctor Gorgy in London as I can get an appointment earlier. Anyone been to the Beacon, Dublin, for this kind of care and would you recommend it? Exchange rate is so bad going to London will be expensive. 

Thanks for listening and for any advice you may have, feeling quite alone here!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, Miyumi, I'm very sorry for your losses. I can't speak to the level of expertise at Beacon, but your current doctors are insane if they think ANAs plus a gene for Factor V Leiden don't need to be taken into account in your treatment in light of your miscarriages. 

Gailgegirl is from Ireland and has had recurrent losses, maybe she'll be able to provide a bit of feedback on clinics there. But if you can't get satisfactory information from them, it probably is worth sucking up the expense and going to see Dr. Gorgy. 

Wishing you lots of luck for your journey.


----------



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Crazyhorse,

Looks like you've had some good news! Thanks for your advice, I too think it's wrong that they keep fobbing me off given my history. They're making me feel crazy for even suggesting there might be a problem. That's Ireland for you!

I think ill book a flight over to dr Gorgy and at least get the level one tests completed so I know more. 

Thanks!


----------



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Gailgegirl,

Thanks for taking the time to read this and for sharing your experience! I read that Dr. Omar was good I think he was in the Sims before. I live near the Beacon and am not too busy with work during the summer so I might call up on Monday and ask her to keep me in mind for a cancellation. I also have an appointment in James to do more level 1 immune bloods, which is all free as it's on the public system. 

It's good to speak to someone that is in the same boat as me! I hope you have some good news soon and thanks again!


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Miyumi please read my history and you will see we are almost identical! I attended the coombe, Merrion fertility, Hari unit for 3 ivf's and finally the beacon. At my 3 ivf's in Hari I got pregnant each time and lost them at 5 weeks. They wouldn't even consider looking at my immune system so I left and went to the beacon. In between I got pregnant naturally and lost the baby at 7 weeks. 
My first apt in the beacon was under Dr simon Thornton and he say me down and said yes you do have issues but we will find out what they are and sort them out. It was such a relief. The tests cost 3k but it ended up I had loads of issues that all could be sorted with meds. I underwent my first ivf with the beacon then in April 2014 and I am sitting here now with my 6 month old baby girl in my arms and gues what im 3.5 months pregnant again!! I simply started all the meds again as soon as I found out I was pregnant again as this was natural. In my experience the beacon are the most modern facility for Ireland and Id highly recommend them. I'm delighted to share ths with you and I wish you the very best of luck xx


----------



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

That's so so encouraging, and congratulations!!   It's good to know that the Beacon were so supportive. Like I said, I just feel that so far no one has listened to me. I left holles street in floods of tears because I got told that my concerns about my anas and my factor v Leiden were completely unfounded and nothing to do with my miscarriages and to go away and try again. I can't imagine how hard it is to lose multiple ivf babies and not be heard. 

Do you mind me asking what issues the beacon uncovered with you through the tests and how they treated you?


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi miyumi

They found thr following:
My body would kill sperm
My body would attack the embryos growing by attacking the White blood cells from my husband
My body cannot activate folic acid
My body cannot metabolise sugar properly which leads to miscarriages 
My body cannot clot properly around the womb

What I took:
Clexane for 12 weeks
Progesterone for 36 weeks
Calcichew for 12 weeks
Glucophage for 12 weeks
Sterkids for 12 weeks
3 courses of interlipids 

I hope that helps xx


----------



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

What a combination! I'm so thrilled things worked out for you in the end. Your posts give everyone including me lots of hope so thanks for sharing and for your kind words of support. It means a lot. X


----------



## Goldie7 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi ladies, hopping on to say really interesting thread! I'm being treated empirically for immune issues by our clinic in Greece but am looking into immune testing here in Ireland. Myumi can I ask what bloods you can get done in James's?  Did GP refer you there?

Best of luck ladies xx


----------



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi Janek,

I have been a patient of James's for a few years because I have Factor V Leiden. It is a blood coagulation unit. It doesn't have much to do with immunes or pregnancy. It's just that in light of my three miscarriages they are going to test me for Antiphosolipid antibodies and lupus. However, if you want the full testing or the Chicago tests and treatment for immune issues during pregnancy I would go to the Beacon. I have an appointment in September so I haven't attended yet but my research tells me that Dr.Omar there is the best person (and possibly the only) to deal with reproductive immunology in Ireland.  

Another girl I met here however had her initial appointments/tests in London and when she became pregnant the consultant she had in Holles Street agreed to continue her treatment/medication during her pregnancy here. I can dm that consultants name as I imagine some of them would be reluctant to do this, as the treatment is not regarded/recognised in the maternity hospitals here.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Just wanted to say, Factor V Leiden can also be a significant contributing cause to both implantation failure and recurrent miscarriage, particularly if you have two copies of the mutation; whether you have it can easily be verified with a blood test which checks your DNA. However, it is not an immune system issue; it is purely a clotting issue, which can be treated with blood thinners.


----------



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Crazyhorse, I have the heterozygous Factor V. I was told a number of times it has nothing to do with my miscarriages (!) but I also have anti-nuclear-antibodies who I see a separate immunologist about (because I have Raynauds). So, one or the other is definitely responsible. I'm just getting more tests done privately just to cover everything so my treatment has a better chance of success.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Interesting, Miyumi -- I think the docs who told you that were really overstating the case. The evidence of miscarriage risk is much less high-quality for heterozygous Factor V Leiden, but there is some evidence to suggest that it may have an impact, and many non-Irish clinics will treat for it with Clexane, esp. if you have a history of miscarriage. You could also very well be in a situation where both clotting and immune issues are contributors. 
Wishing you lots of luck with getting the treatment you need!


----------



## Miyumi (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks I'm feeling very hopeful now that I've discovered that there is help out there and I'm not alone.  
Many women might not have made these discoveries in Ireland and would go on to have continual miscarriages under the care of the maternity hospitals here.


----------



## smiling angel (Sep 2, 2012)

Keep us up to date Miyumi!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi girls, I do hope everybody will overcome all difficulties and finally will enjoy being a happy mum. I am not also not an expert in mcs, but some med articles say a pregnancy might end in msc cause of chromosomal aneuploidy. Just find out more or/and yr doc


----------

